# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  Güney Azərbaycan Milli Oyanış Hərəkatı (GAMOH)

## anau



----------

